# geräucherte Fischfrikadellen



## mondfisch (14. August 2013)

Moin boardies 
Ich hab nen problem, ich suche das Rezept für die geräuchten Frikadellen.
Das war mein ich in der Kutter und Küste zu finden.Kann mir jemand helfen Bitte

Bedanke mich im voraus


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. August 2013)

*AW: geräucherte Fischfrikadellen*

#hHallo Mondfisch,
falls Du das Rezept nicht im Original bekommst, probier´s doch mal statt mit normalem Salz mit Rauch-/ geräuchertem Salz!
Sorgt für ordentliches Aroma. Gibt´s im gut sortierten Fachhandel zu kaufen, falls Du es nicht selbst herstellen kannst...


----------



## Balticcruiser (14. August 2013)

*AW: geräucherte Fischfrikadellen*



mondfisch schrieb:


> Moin boardies
> Ich hab nen problem, ich suche das Rezept für die geräuchten Frikadellen.
> Das war mein ich in der Kutter und Küste zu finden.Kann mir jemand helfen Bitte
> 
> Bedanke mich im voraus


Moin Mondfisch,
schick' mir mal per PN Deine E-Mail-Adresse. Ich sende Dir dann die Kopie vom K+K-Artikel. :m

Gruß, BalticCruiser.........


----------



## mondfisch (15. August 2013)

*AW: geräucherte Fischfrikadellen*

Jo super danke baltic


----------

